# Sage and Other Wood



## nevada (Apr 5, 2014)

Is Giant Sage (Artemesia Tridentata) wood good for smoking? It's a very hard, dense wood. How about Hawthorne wood?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 5, 2014)

Sage is pretty overpowering. I haven't smoked with it but I have cooked over it when we desert camp. It burns super hot so we use it to get our fires going. Them we typically are burning western juniper (juniperous occidentalis). When cooking over the sage you really get the sage flavor in the meat, and not in a good way. Especially chicken and pork.


----------

